# Privacy curtain



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoping this cute little pink polka dot curtain encourages laying in the nesting boxes!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute but will they go under the curtain? It seems to me it would block the nesting boxes from sight and they wouldn't go near them.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Might want to shorten it a bit to show a space if they can't seem to find the nests as easily... so they'll know to duck under? I did the same to my nest boxes...not so much as to encourage use of the nests as they were already doing that, but I noticed when I went in the coop and walked around that the hens got a little nervous and would pop off the nests.

I had made my nest boxes entrances too large and exposed, so I rigged a curtain to make it more private and now they seem pretty comfy behind their little hide and they don't seem as restless when I go in the coop while they are on the nests.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I did cut slits in each entrance. If they don't figure it out I will shorten. Thanks for the advice !!!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

put golf balls or fake eggs into each nest
also keeping them in the coop for a couple days can
break them from laying out in the run.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

lititzchic said:


> I did cut slits in each entrance. If they don't figure it out I will shorten. Thanks for the advice !!!!!


That should do it! From the pic we couldn't see the slits and so it looked like a solid sheet of curtain and I was thinking that my birds probably wouldn't be bright enough to duck under that curtain without a visual as to what was behind it!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

lititzchic said:


> Hoping this cute little pink polka dot curtain encourages laying in the nesting boxes!


what breed birds do you have ?
my buff orpingtons are not all that picky
an old milk create screwed to the coop wall is all they ask for
i add a little hay so the eggs don't break when they fall out of the hen

piglett


----------

